# Streaming from a Hacked Tivo to a Mac



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

What's the state of affairs on this nowadays?
It's been a while since I gave up on Tivotool and Leopard.
What else works?
The version of VLC that worked isn't a Universal Binary if my memory serves.

Anybody doing this successfully?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't use it much, but TivoTool 0.7.0 works fine under the latest version of OSX 10.5.4 on my wife's 2.0 GHz MacBook


----------

